# [gelöst]missing digest for '...'

## Christian99

Hallo,

ich hab die letzte zeit immer mal wieder beim emergen die nachricht bekommen das ein digest für ein oder zwei pakete fehlen. Hab mir nix weiter dabei gedacht, da es mich weiter nicht betroffen hat. aber heute wars gleich ne ganze reihe von paketen:

```

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.2_rc63.ebuild'

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r1.ebuild'

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r8.ebuild' 

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.4.ebuild' 

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.5.ebuild'               

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/net-libs/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.7.ebuild'               

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/x11-misc/googleearth/googleearth-5.1.3533.1731.ebuild'

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/x11-misc/googleearth/googleearth-5.1.3509.4636_beta.ebuild'      

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/x11-libs/vte/vte-0.16.8.ebuild'

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/x11-libs/vte/vte-0.22.3.ebuild'                                  

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/x11-libs/vte/vte-0.22.4.ebuild'                                  

 * Missing digest for '/usr/portage/tree/official/www-client/firefox-bin/firefox-bin-3.5.7.ebuild'

```

da nun auch pakete dabei sind die ich installiert habe, lässt sich nun kein update machen (ja, ich weiß: ebuild xy digest etc kann ich machen). liegt das jetzt an mir, also mach ich beim syncen irgendwas falsch? oder ist da was im tree nicht ok?

außerdem hab ich noch was anderes festgestellt:

googleearth-5.1.3533.1731-r1 hängt ab von >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20091231-r1. ich hab aber nur app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20091231 im tree. ich denke mal das soll nicht so sein, weil sonst waren abhängigkeiten immer irgendwie im tree, wenn auch gemaskt manchmal. kann das jemand bestätigen?

Schön Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Sun Feb 21, 2010 11:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

im Nachbarforum gab es vor ein paar Wochen ein sehr ähnliches Problem (ich finde den Thread zZt leider nicht mehr), auch dort half kein erneuter sync, und auch kein manuelles digest

Gelöst werden konnte es letztendlich durch löschen von /usr/portage

Es wurde dann ein neuer portage-Snapshot runtergeladen, entpackt, und das Profil neu gesetzt, seitdem funkte es wieder.

Ich persönlich vermutete das es ursprünglich an einem defekten Filesystem lag...

.......................................................................................

```
$ eix app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

* app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

     Available versions:  *20091231!s ~*20091231-r1!s

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries
```

Ist doch vorhanden...

MfG

----------

## AmonAmarth

bei so einem fehler ist es natürlich auch interessant zu sehen welche portage version benutzt worden ist zwecks bug report.

----------

## Christian99

Josefs hinweis war richtig, es war was mit dem dateisystem wo der portagetree liegt. mein emerge --sync läuft automatisch jede Nacht mit cron, wenn ich da mal in die ausgaben reingesachut hätte, wärs mir gleich aufgefallen, dass da massenweise i/o fehler von rsync waren. deswegen hat mir auch das eine paket gefehlt( vermutlich, jetzt ist es da). ich hab einfach alles gelöscht, was auch nicht ohne weiteres ging (auch i/o fehler) und neu runtergeladen. jetzt scheint alles ok zu sein.

Schönen Dank

Christian

----------

## Whitewolf Fox

Hat bei mir auch geholfen; danke für den Tipp!  :Smile: 

----------

